# Brunnen versiegt!



## samorai (24. Apr. 2015)

Hallo!
Der Brunnen wurde 1915 also vor genau 100 Jahren angelegt. Jetzt scheint er "alters-schwach" zu werden.
Gesagt wurde der Brunnen hat eine Tiefe von 25m, mit einem Gewicht am Maßband kam ich nur noch auf 15 m tiefe. Er ist also versandet bzw. das Sieb hat sich in's nichts verabschiedet oder untere Muffen+Gewinde sind verrostet.
Das Pumpen oder Ansaugrohr hat eine sehr große Dimension 2-2 1/2 Zoll.
Könnte man mit einem Kärcher und diese Rohr-Reinigungsdüse, bei gleicher Absaugung den Sand entfernen? Oder wird immer wieder Sand nach kommen.
Im Falle, wenn der Sand nicht nachkommt, ist es dann möglich ein PE-Rohr mit Sieb wieder in dem alten Rohr zu montieren?
Oder sind das alles Variablen und neu Bohren?

Gruß Ron


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Apr. 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Könnte man mit einem Kärcher und diese Rohr-Reinigungsdüse, bei gleicher Absaugung den Sand entfernen? Oder wird immer wieder Sand nach kommen.
> Im Falle, wenn der Sand nicht nachkommt, ist es dann möglich ein PE-Rohr mit Sieb wieder in dem alten Rohr zu montieren?


Ausprobieren würde ich sagen. Im Normalfall setzen sich aber über die Jahre die alten Filterschlitze zu. Die lassen sich möglicherweise nicht so einfach reinigen. Wenn der Sand draußen ist und immer noch nicht genügend Wasser kommt wird das der Fall sein. Dann kanst du ein profesionelles Brunnenreinigungsunternehmen beauftragen die Arbeiten mit Packern und Rückspülen und ggf mit Ultraschall um die zusammengebackenen Filterkörner auf zu brechen.....Das ganze funktioniert aber nur wenn dein Brummenrohr einen gewissen Durchmesser hat. 

Ist auch ein bisschen die Frage wie dein Brunnen gebohrt wurde. 

Mir ist bekannt das zum Beispiel Kessing das für Wasserversorger macht. Vielleicht ist es aber auch möglich die Filterschlitze im Kleinen mit irgend so einem Reinigungsmittel wie Sie im Netz angeboten werden zu erreichen. "Google" Brunnenreinigung.


----------



## samorai (24. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Totto!
Im Geheimen habe ich mir eine Antwort von Dir gewünscht, Volltreffer!like
Irgendwie scheint es Deine Materie oder Beruf zu sein.
Ich werde mal sehen und auch ausprobieren, das Ansaugrohr sollte groß genug sein, wobei ich keine Schlitze  vermute  dann schon aufgebohrt und mit Cu-Gaze umwickelt.


Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ist auch ein bisschen die Frage wie dein Brunnen gebohrt wurde.


Die Frage kann ich nicht beantworten 1915 gebohrt , ......1963 in Schmerzen geboren worden!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Apr. 2015)

http://www.brunnenbau-forum.de/schachtbrunnen/2464-brunnenbau-um-1900-a.html

Mal rummlesen und ggf Fragen. Scheinen einige zu sein mit deinen Problemen.
Was du auch machen kannst ist das du bei einer Örtlichen Baufirma....wenn du da jemand kennst fragen kannst wo du dir eine Vakuumpumpe leihen kannst. Die gibt es mit gewaltiger Saugleistung und die nimmt den Sand dann schon aus dem Brunnen. Notfalls in Intervallen saugen, damit das Wasser erst wieder ansteigen kann.



samorai schrieb:


> Im Geheimen habe ich mir eine Antwort von Dir gewünscht, Volltreffer!like


Bin in meinem Tief-Bau-Leben schon ein bisschen rum gekommen. Deponiebau, Bodensanierungen, Kanalbau, Straßenbau, Trinkwassergewinnung und Rohrleitungsbau.......


----------



## Patrick K (25. Apr. 2015)

Hallo 

Ich hab schon davon gehört das Brunnen mit LH "gebohrt" werden  ,vielleicht kannst du aus einem PE Rohr einen LH bauen und unter ständigen nachfüllen von Wasser das Rohr immen wieder sauber saugen

Gruss Obs


----------



## Lyliana (25. Apr. 2015)

Ein Brunnen von 100 Jahren?! Wahnsinn, sehr schön. 
Habe ich hoffe du kannst ihn wieder zum Leben erwecken, und dann würde ich ein kleines “Brunnen Fest“ machen.


----------



## wander-falke (27. Apr. 2020)

Ich frag mal einfach in die Runde,......
Hat schon jemnd seinen Brunnen selbst regeneriert? 
=> Mein Brunnen macht gerade die Grätsche:

Zur Entfernung der "Verockerung" gibt es ja einige Rezepte.( gerne PN an mich)
Zitronensäure, VitaminC etc.

Bei einem Leistungsverlust  von 2,5 qbm/h auf 0,6qbm/h  innerhalb vier Jahren scheint mir etwas viel Dreck in der Leitung zu sein.

Der Brunnen DN100 ist 30m tief , 4 m Filter,  20 m Wassersäule.
Die Pumpe hängt in 9 m Tiefe.

Danke


----------



## samorai (27. Apr. 2020)

Schade das die Pumpe in 9m Tiefe hängt oder kommt man da ran?
Eventuell, aber es kann vieles sein, ist der Impeller abgenutzt.
Eventuell mal oben eine Hand Pumpe aufsetzen.
Falls das Wasser Eisen haltig ist kann sich auch langsam die Gase zu setzen. 

Ich habe einen Schlauch in das Rohr mit Sieb runter gelassen, denn ich habe einen Rohr Bruch vermutet. 

Hat alles nicht geholfen. 
Demnächst kommt der Brunnen Bohrer und dann gibt es einen neuen Brunnen. 


.


----------



## Sternie (27. Apr. 2020)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Ich frag mal einfach in die Runde,......
> Der Brunnen DN100 ist 30m tief , 4 m Filter,  20 m Wassersäule.
> Die Pumpe hängt in 9 m Tiefe.



Zuerst einmal: bei 30m Tiefe und 20m Wassersäule würde die Pumpe, wenn sie in 9m Tiefe hängt, ca. 1m über dem Wasserspiegel hängen.

Die Frage, die zuerst einmal beantwortet werden sollte: liefert der Brunnen nicht mehr genug Wasser oder schafft die Pumpe die Förderleistung nicht mehr?

Stelle bitte zuerst einmal fest, wie tief der Brunnen wirklich noch ist. Nicht einfach nach den ursprünglichen Angaben gehen.
Dazu die Pumpe aus dem Brunnenrohr holen und dann ein Seil mit einem Gewicht am Ende in das Brunnenrohr hinablassen.
Wenn das Seil schlaff wird, Brunnenrand am Seil markieren, Seil wieder heraufholen und die erreichte Tiefe am Seil abmessen. Dabei auch gleich nachmessen, wie viel Wassersäule wirklich noch im Brunnenrohr ist (Länge des nassen Seiles) -> Stichwort Grundwasserabsenkung.
Wenn weniger als 30m -> Sand im Brunnenrohr, kann evtl. mit einem Plunscher herausgeholt werden.
Wenn die Filterstrecke zum größten Teil mit Sand gefüllt ist, kann nicht mehr genug Wasser nachkommen.

Falls die Tiefe noch passt, als nächstes die Pumpe kontrollieren? Schafft sie die angegebene Förderleistung noch?  Evtl. einfach mal in ein Regenfass mit Wasser setzen und einschalten. Auslitern, wieviel sie bei Förderhöhe Null noch pumpt. Kennlinien, wenn nicht mehr vorhanden, sollten sich bei einer vier Jahre alten Pumpe auch über das Internet oder beim Hersteller beschaffen lassen. Pumpe auf evtl. Verschleiß kontrollieren.

Wie ist die Rohrtour aufgebaut? Wieviel Meter Sumpfrohr am unteren Ende? Wie ist das Brunnenrohr unten verschlossen worden?

Oben Hand-Pumpe aufsetzen dürfte wahrscheinlich nicht funktionieren, da meines Wissens die maximale Ansaughöhe aus physikalischen Gründen max. 10m beträgt.


----------



## wander-falke (28. Apr. 2020)

Danke für die ausführliche Anlayse



Sternie schrieb:


> Die Frage, die zuerst einmal beantwortet werden sollte: liefert der Brunnen nicht mehr genug Wasser oder schafft die Pumpe die Förderleistung nicht mehr?


Als erstes werde ich die Pumpe prüfen.
Danach werde ich berichten.......


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juni 2020)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Ein Brunnen von 100 Jahren?! Wahnsinn, sehr schön.



das ist doch noch kein Alter für nen Brunnen

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Juni 2020)

Theroretisch kann man sich einen Brunnen auch mit einer Kamera anschauen.
Da sieht man schon mal ob die Schlitze des Filters dicht sind.


----------

